# Open weave Lazy Larry



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Ripping the stock.*

I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.

I have ripped some Tasmanian Blackwood into the required strips….. these are just over 600 mm long and 50 mm by 20 mm

For our American cousins… 2 feet long and 2 inch by 3/4 inch..









Tomorrow I will be ripping some thin stripes of Huon Pine and Tasmanian Blackwood to make the accents… Strips will be only 3 mm thick [ 1/8 inch]

The background will be Huon Pine….. cut into 50 mm squares…

This is not a set class but I will be pointing out some tips and tricks to make the build easier… at least for me…so if you want, you can come along for the journey…


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


Got my seat belt fastened and ready to come along for the ride.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


Go Larry.
Always a classic design. It will be fun to watch.

Steve


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


Sweet another thing to follow along. I'll be watching and enjoying see this buddy!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


Well, I will try to follow along. Been way too busy, but have the weekend off…............educate me, amuse me, engage me….........I am all eyes…...........(-:


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


Tips from a master, like yourself, are always welcome Larry.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


I am eager to learn Larry!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


This should really be GOOD!

Looking forward to seeing this!

Cutting the pieces… has got to be the Key…

Thank you… GO GO GO Larry!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


i will be watching very closely as this is the next 1 i want to make 
again thank you for all that you share with us


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


I'll be along for the ride.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


We're all eagerly waiting!!!!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


A couple of days late, but I'm on-board! Looking forward to your documentation of the process.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Ripping the stock.*
> 
> I am about to make an open weave Lazy Larry…similar to this one.
> 
> ...


A quick question Larry. With your material dimensions above, I'm assuming that the final thickness of this board will be slightly under 3/4", is this correct? Thanks.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Design changes already...*

The open weave Lazy Larry is going through some design changes… already… I have decided to use Purple Heart and Silver Ash for the accents… while still maintaining the Huon Pine for the background…

The timber is being milled…









The purple heart…...









and the Silver Ash….

Milling will be completed tomorrow as I am off to Toowoomba this morning with Aaron….. to do a demonstration on the TWC for the Toowoomba woodworkers club…

Getting to be quite the jetsetter …..hey….

More soon…


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Design changes already...*
> 
> The open weave Lazy Larry is going through some design changes… already… I have decided to use Purple Heart and Silver Ash for the accents… while still maintaining the Huon Pine for the background…
> 
> ...


It looks it will be very nice and expensive project. Have a good time in Toowoomba, Larry.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Design changes already...*
> 
> The open weave Lazy Larry is going through some design changes… already… I have decided to use Purple Heart and Silver Ash for the accents… while still maintaining the Huon Pine for the background…
> 
> ...


Waiting, waiting, waiting…..............


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Design changes already...*
> 
> The open weave Lazy Larry is going through some design changes… already… I have decided to use Purple Heart and Silver Ash for the accents… while still maintaining the Huon Pine for the background…
> 
> ...


It will be expensive indeed. $12/bf for the purple heart in my neighbourhood.

Have a nice trip to Toowoomba. 
I could not help it but to google the city name. It is an intersting city.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Design changes already...*
> 
> The open weave Lazy Larry is going through some design changes… already… I have decided to use Purple Heart and Silver Ash for the accents… while still maintaining the Huon Pine for the background…
> 
> ...


looking foward to the pictures of the cuts


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Design changes already...*
> 
> The open weave Lazy Larry is going through some design changes… already… I have decided to use Purple Heart and Silver Ash for the accents… while still maintaining the Huon Pine for the background…
> 
> ...


Just curious as to the design modification regarding the wood swap?

Maybe you'll provide a quick pointer or two on wood selection (contrasting colors, grain patterns/direction, etc.)?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Design changes already...*
> 
> The open weave Lazy Larry is going through some design changes… already… I have decided to use Purple Heart and Silver Ash for the accents… while still maintaining the Huon Pine for the background…
> 
> ...


Contrasting wood = contrasting wood… makes no difference to me what kind…

I'm just interested in how the wood is USED… LOL


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Design changes already...*
> 
> The open weave Lazy Larry is going through some design changes… already… I have decided to use Purple Heart and Silver Ash for the accents… while still maintaining the Huon Pine for the background…
> 
> ...


Cool, I have time to watch all 6 of them today!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Thin strip ripping...*

Well, all the timber is now dressed and ready to have some strips cut…









I use the Incra TSLS 32 fence system and this makes thin strip ripping a breeze..

Note the feather board to the left of the table…









For the first cut I set the blade to shave the rough edge… then set the hairline cursor to a starting position… I chose to use 4 on the auxiliary scale purely as a reference point..The cursor is then move 1/4 inch on the scale…









This will give a strip 1/8 inch thick… taking in the width of the kerf of the blade..









All the strips are cut in the same way.. move the cursor 1/4 inch each time…In all there are 16 strips of Silver Ash









and 16 of Purple Heart.









This shows the dry fit of the first 4 lengths..








On to the glue up…

Editors note… if you do not have the Incra system … there are many different thin strip ripping jigs posted here at Lumberjocks for you to make your own..


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Thin strip ripping...*
> 
> Well, all the timber is now dressed and ready to have some strips cut…
> 
> ...


Cool, Larry. Very interesting set up and execution.
Ellen


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Thin strip ripping...*
> 
> Well, all the timber is now dressed and ready to have some strips cut…
> 
> ...


hi larry

why i use 1/8" saw blades

i can count on the cursor

no decimal catculations


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Thin strip ripping...*
> 
> Well, all the timber is now dressed and ready to have some strips cut…
> 
> ...


Freud now has some blades in 7 1/4" diam that have 1/16" thick carbide. On a 10" saw you might be able to cut up to around 2" thick.

Here's a video by Chuck Bender. (An LJ member) He's making stringing for inlays in this video.

Great Larry


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Thin strip ripping...*
> 
> Well, all the timber is now dressed and ready to have some strips cut…
> 
> ...


Thanks, Larry!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Thin strip ripping...*
> 
> Well, all the timber is now dressed and ready to have some strips cut…
> 
> ...


I use a thin kerf blade, I know the exact width of the blade. After getting a smooth edge I measure the board and then subtract the same distance over and over again from the board, that distance being the width of the strip plus the width of the blade. I use a calculator and a Wixey digital readout on my saw.

How come your method sounds easier, Patron?.................(-:


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Thin strip ripping...*
> 
> Well, all the timber is now dressed and ready to have some strips cut…
> 
> ...


Great pictures Larry!

Thanks for the details! I like how you number your pieces, very visible.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Thin strip ripping...*
> 
> Well, all the timber is now dressed and ready to have some strips cut…
> 
> ...


Sounds like an ad. for Incra. And now that I own one, I can see why you use that method.  Thanks for posting and I'll be watching this series. For those of you without an incra, take a look at Steve's(Spalm) blog-a-like. No more excuses.

Larry, will you be doing a video of the final glue-up? IMO, this would be the most helpful part of all.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Thin strip ripping...*
> 
> Well, all the timber is now dressed and ready to have some strips cut…
> 
> ...


Great fence system Larry.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Thin strip ripping...*
> 
> Well, all the timber is now dressed and ready to have some strips cut…
> 
> ...


Nice job mate, I love Purple Heart….. Not to mention Incra puts out a great product!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Thin strip ripping...*
> 
> Well, all the timber is now dressed and ready to have some strips cut…
> 
> ...


I have been a bit tardy in keeping up with your lessons, but am looking forward to continuing on. A good amount of information and pictures, without being too much, striking a nice balance.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*The glue up*

Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…









The strips are ready for assembly..









After applying glue to the various surfaces, I assemble the 5 pieces in order and secure with blue painters tape.. this is easy to remove later…









While just using tape can be enough, I like to clamp between two cauls to ensure that the width of the piece remains constant along the entire length.. and it aids by applying even pressure on the strips being glued..








As each set is glued and taped, it is added to the clamps..









This is the slab of Huon Pine ready for ripping … for the background of the Open Weave LL..

Everything out of the clamps and the Huon Pine dressed to size…









After a quick clean up of the glue joints…. It will be time for the *most awaited part*... the cutting of the various pieces to form the pattern…


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


Once you posted this, it occurred to me the need to get very accurate cuts so this will all go together as it should. Keep it up and THANK YOU for sharing with all of us.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


Cool!

The step by step couldn't be more detailed than that.

Thanks!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


Yes Rance… accuracy is the key… all the weave strips *must* be the same width…or there will be h*ll to pay…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


Ian,
While this is not a *CLASS* per se… I am treating it as an exercise in teaching… hope you all don't mind…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


Heck NO! I don't mind…

I love it!

Thank you very much for taking the time to do it!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm a baaaaaad student. I looked back at your Chip & Dip Tray and am curious. 
1) What glue do you use to provide the longer open time, and 
2) do you roll it on both surfaces or just one?

Thanks for putting up with my questions and thanks for the reply earlier.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


Great lessons to be learned here… 
Nice Job on the instruction Mr. Degoose…
And the Board is going to be another Beauty!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


Rance, I use Titebond III and only need to spread on one face… seems to work… I use a roller to give it an even coat.. 
Joe, Glad you are enjoying this as much as I am…
Mr Little…private joke….thank you…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure no one will mind. We all pick up something here and there.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


I still haven't made one, but watching these photos sure does make me want to try it!
(Thanks for the non-class)


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


Thanks for the instructional on these. I am learning lots.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


Larry: Some more meat (er timber) for us to chew upon.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


What? I thought this was the second semester. Keep 'em coming! Much appreciation.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


Nice amount of detail to go along with the photos. Enough detail, instructions, and explanation to comprehend, yet straightforward and to the point. Well done.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Here you will see the steps in the glue up of the weave strips…
> 
> ...


looking cool thanks for sharing


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Setting up for cross cutting.*

To start we need to ensure the blade of the table saw is at 90 degrees.. for this I use a Wixey digital angle finder..









Fortunately I have an Incra Mitre Express and Mitre 1000 se…. turns a normal table saw into a sliding saw… and oh so accurate …









You will notice the Magswitch magnets being used as stops…this will become clearer when you watch the video…. just lay the background strip along the blade of the table saw and place the magnet to act as a stop… this will give a square piece for the back ground and also the smaller piece of the weave…









After a few test cuts, I managed to get the cross cut piece the same length as the width of the blank…









The second stop magnet is set by using 2 background strips and 1 weave strip…









Got lucky with this one… first attempt… same length as the width of the three blanks…

I have just finished the video and when it is edited I will post… should not be too long…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Setting up for cross cutting.*
> 
> To start we need to ensure the blade of the table saw is at 90 degrees.. for this I use a Wixey digital angle finder..
> 
> ...


Very good!

Thank you.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Setting up for cross cutting.*
> 
> To start we need to ensure the blade of the table saw is at 90 degrees.. for this I use a Wixey digital angle finder..
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Setting up for cross cutting.*
> 
> To start we need to ensure the blade of the table saw is at 90 degrees.. for this I use a Wixey digital angle finder..
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry.

You pulled out the big "precision" artillery for this project.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Setting up for cross cutting.*
> 
> To start we need to ensure the blade of the table saw is at 90 degrees.. for this I use a Wixey digital angle finder..
> 
> ...


Nice to see the gizmos at work. The Incra items are something I have considered, but so far my super sled fills the bill. But the Incra stuff is very handy. Gotta go make some popcorn and watch the video….........(-:


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Setting up for cross cutting.*
> 
> To start we need to ensure the blade of the table saw is at 90 degrees.. for this I use a Wixey digital angle finder..
> 
> ...


Larry, I have the Magswitch featherboard and a couple of the single mags for hold downs. It never ceases to amaze how effective they are.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Setting up for cross cutting.*
> 
> To start we need to ensure the blade of the table saw is at 90 degrees.. for this I use a Wixey digital angle finder..
> 
> ...


great instruction 
thank you will have to try this as soon as i can get rid of the scorpins in the shop i have a nest somewhere can not find it !


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Setting up for cross cutting.*
> 
> To start we need to ensure the blade of the table saw is at 90 degrees.. for this I use a Wixey digital angle finder..
> 
> ...


Great job, Making me kinda jealous on the whole sliding table saw jig. Might have to look into this, being I didn't spend enough at the Woodworking Show in vegas. LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*A crosscutting video...*

No explanation required… just watch..





Here is the dry fit after all the pieces have been cut…

I did not show the cutting of the background Huon Pine peices .. I figure you know how this was done…. all cut at the first stop.. and again keeping them in order for grain flow…

http://w662.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw662.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fuu349%2Fdegoose%2Fcaf292ef.pbw<a href="http://photobucket.com/slideshows" target="_blank">


----------



## sam20650 (Apr 11, 2011)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


becoming quite the video producer Larry…weaves are on my to-do list..only problem is that list keeps getting longer not shorter!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


That TWO Stop setup sure makes it easier and more accurate doesn't it?

Really COOL!

Didn't a speck of sawdust come out of the saw! Awesome!


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


Love the use of the magnet stops. Brilliant. And it looks like you had some fun with the chalk and eraser video too. Thanks Larry.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


This is just not fair Larry, when I first lay eye's on this style board 3 yrs. ago I had to figure this one out on my own, this new generation of LJ are just spoon fed..lol… your the cat meow mate great job lecturen the next's generation. I still have your bottle caps just waiting for the pony express to stop by…take care Blkcherry


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


Great Video Larry!

Now that you got the class all warmed up (and spoon fed ) let's go for the circle weave.

Seriously thank you for all the info you are putting out.

I have learned a lot through these blogs and you are a great teach; I am proud to be your student.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


*Thank you very much *for putting this together Larry. I really do appreciate it. I can see one of these in my (near)future.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the taking the time and providing a great instructional for us to learn and observe. The series is well done.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


I need to make a apology to Larry and all LJ's for my above comment. It guys like Larry and other here who have made this site what it is today a great forum for sharing and teaching other the craft of woodworking. My comment about spoon feeding technique was in extreme bad taste and for this I sorry if I offend anyone….Wilson aka Blkcherry


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry, it is great to see the hardware in action. Enjoying the build…........


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


blackcherry: I don't think there is any reason to appologize. There is no harm in your comment; it was fun.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


Good one Larry. Great idea to use the Magswitches as depth stops.


----------



## rkoorman (Sep 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


I like the classes, it makes it easier to understand how to make such a project.

You use a sawblade with little leeth for the cross-cutting, why not use one with more teeth??


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


cool vido thanks for sharing


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


I should have waited on the video of this weave, instead I did on my own, with a fair bit of trial and error. I'm glad to see the video.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


Great job! This will help so many people grow as a woodworker. I know Blackcherry and he's a great guy. There are some things that are hard to figure out for any of us. This site is for all that truly LOVE Woodworking. We all need help once in a while. Well I do LOL …..

Look fwd to the next one.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


Hi Ken!

You're back!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


I survived Vegas! The woodworking show was awesome!!!!! Had a good time on the tables as well. Look fwd to Degoose's next video!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video Larry. I like how you set up the two magswitchs as stop blocks for your two different board sizes.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


Nice Tutorial !!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


Very nice. Very precise. Very safe. Very gooda


----------



## dadohead (Aug 30, 2012)

degoose said:


> *A crosscutting video...*
> 
> No explanation required… just watch..
> 
> ...


Hey Larry, What is the length of the long strips long & short? Are they 2.5 wide? What is the size of the background pieces, width & length? ThankYou!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Waiting for the glue to dry...*

While I was waiting for the glue to try on the weave blanks….. I made a few wine bottle balancers ..









These were made from some of the European Walnut and Cherry I bought a few years ago..the one on the end is Camphor cut across the grain









The group shown here are all Camphor Laurel… with Australian Pennies inset in them…









A close up shot…

There is no finish on any of them… I will be spraying a water based finish shortly… and then watch the grain pop…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Waiting for the glue to dry...*
> 
> While I was waiting for the glue to try on the weave blanks….. I made a few wine bottle balancers ..
> 
> ...


Larry,
Nice!!
Some of those pennies are almost as old as us ;^)
Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Waiting for the glue to dry...*
> 
> While I was waiting for the glue to try on the weave blanks….. I made a few wine bottle balancers ..
> 
> ...


Pretty, the pennies really look great there.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Waiting for the glue to dry...*
> 
> While I was waiting for the glue to try on the weave blanks….. I made a few wine bottle balancers ..
> 
> ...


Neat idea, Lew.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Waiting for the glue to dry...*
> 
> While I was waiting for the glue to try on the weave blanks….. I made a few wine bottle balancers ..
> 
> ...


Nice way to use some time… COOL stuff…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Waiting for the glue to dry...*
> 
> While I was waiting for the glue to try on the weave blanks….. I made a few wine bottle balancers ..
> 
> ...


I like the embedded pennies. it give a nice focal point.


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Waiting for the glue to dry...*
> 
> While I was waiting for the glue to try on the weave blanks….. I made a few wine bottle balancers ..
> 
> ...


What anglr do you cut the wine bottle balacers at?

Thanks

The peey's are a nice touch


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Waiting for the glue to dry...*
> 
> While I was waiting for the glue to try on the weave blanks….. I made a few wine bottle balancers ..
> 
> ...


That looks sort of familiar! Any relation to this? Of course, that idea came from your BBQ boards, so I guess the evolution continues. Or maybe you've made something like this before and I've missed it, or you haven't shared them with us?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*The glue up*

Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …

The whole video is actually only 9 minutes long… intro and ending included… the glue up took around 8 minutes and a further couple to fit and adjust the clamps..






So a realistic total of under 10 minutes… not too shabby…


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …
> 
> ...


cool! you have nerves of steel… i liked the setup with the two corners - i always find it hard to move the parts to the assembly area.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …
> 
> ...


Up early, and sporting that new haircut too. This is very helpful in reducing my intimidation factor. Let's hope we can put that to rest. Thanksa bunch Larry. This helps a LOT!!!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …
> 
> ...


This was a pretty interesting video, Larry. I know that ordinarily watching a glue up wouldn't seem to be too exciting but you brought this one off well and it was fun to watch you in action. It held my attention for the entire time.


----------



## DullChiselDoug (Oct 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …
> 
> ...


Hey, this is great! Thanks. I think I missed the previous videos covering how you get all the individual pieces perfectly sized. I'll go look. If you don't do that part right, the outcome will be much different that yours. I love following your posts and videos. Keep them coming.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …
> 
> ...


I was taught to always glue both sides of each connecting piece and here you go setting new parameters for me to think about. I sort of wished you had shown how much glue you apply to each piece but it looks like a fairly liberal amount. Thanks for posting and giving new tips for me. I have one project I have been putting off because I dread the glue up on this one, your method would make it much less intimidating!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …
> 
> ...


Very GOOD Larry!

You surprised me! I expected some FANCY glue-up procedure making larger sections and when dry, putting those together to get final result.

What you did was really the Obvious… have a nice square frame to work with and just go to it… Get it over with!
Clean & Simple!!

I could find myself putting a piece to the wrong level though… You MUST remember to go Over and DIAGONALLY for each piece… If you do not go diagonally, you mess up… Big time.

Might not hurt to actually go through the complete *moving* procedure without glue 1 or 2 times to be sure you GOT IT first… The Dry Fit procedure… if you will.

COOL way to do it… *Just Do It!*

Thank you very much! I've got to try this soon… I'll get it on my list… and I will eventually do it!

You did a Great Job on it… and you looked so sharp & clean-cut while doing it too! 
(but we couldn't see your toes!)


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …
> 
> ...


Thank You Larry, 
I always apply glue to all surfaces as I put things together. I know that there are many that don't, and they produce excellent results, but I just can't seem to make myself apply glue like that. Must be an OCD thing with me. 
I really appreciate the effort you put into this blog series. Thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry.

I would never had the nerves to glue the whole thing in one session. I guess experience really counts here.

Great video.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …
> 
> ...


Man you should see me during a glue up!!! I come unglued!!!!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …
> 
> ...


Larry, it looks like you simply squeeze the glue straight out of the bottle, rather than loading it into a roller-top bottle. Have you tried the roller-top bottles for this type of glue-up? I'm just wondering because it seems like that would lay down a nice consistent amount of glue, although you'd get squeezeout right away since it would take the glue all the way to the edge. It appears from watching the video that you don't want the glue out to the edges, but rather you leave it more towards the center of the blocks, letting the clamps squeeze it out to the edges?

Maybe I missed it, but is there wax paper underneath all of this, or did you wax the surface you were gluing this up on? It seems like this would want to glue itself to the surface you're using here?

Thanks for posting this. It was very helpful to watch. I found myself looking at the video clock to check on your race against time, but you had plenty of time to spare.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *The glue up*
> 
> Got out nice and early this morning… and here is the glue up video you have all been waiting for …
> 
> ...


Larry, I'm finally working up the nerve to try this. You make it look so easy. i never would have gotten it right on the first 10 tries!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Out of the clamps.*

Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.









A quick trip through the drum sander…









Reasonable flat… now it is off to the bandsaw… onto a circle cutting jig..









A quick pivot..









Now we have cut all the corners off… there will be less to sand so back in the Drum Sander









To show the colour and grain a little mineral spirits..









Tomorrow… a base and bearing… final sand and a few coats of poly.. Might use the Earlex 5000 and a water base finish..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


great color and contrast BUD


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


you my friend area cutting board machine ! you pump em out with such precision … keep on degoose!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Pretty work…


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


likey likey…can always count on LJs to keep busy with ideas….now if I could only find the time. So many projects, so little time (& $).


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


What a beauty has emerged from your shop! The wood selection is perfect. It beats "lazy Susan" by a mile!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Nice open weave, Larry. Really bold contrast.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Sweet!

Thanks for the "guided tour". Really love the colors.

Lew


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


That's a pretty piece, and thanks for the instruction…................


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Beautiful contrasting weave. 
Great blog Larry. TK you


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Looks great, thanks for posting.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


thats a beauty larry..im inspired to do one of these some day..yep…im gonna..might put a grizzman twist on it…lol…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


*WOW! W O W !

That grain sure P O P P E D !!*

Georgeous! Beautiful!!

Great work!

Thank you for a very educational bunch of work!

You did a very good job!


----------



## ocwoodworker (Mar 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried shading the ends to make it look like they are actually weaving under, or is that just more distracting from the overall piece? Looks great though. Wish I had a drum sander.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


As always your work is first class Larry…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


It looks great Larry.
After that mineral spirit it really popped.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about.  There's the money shot. Very well done. I have to ask though, what do you do with all those corner offcuts?

I'm sure you've already put it on LJ somewhere but what size bearing do you use? I'f you're planning on getting to that when showing the base, then I can wait. Thanks again for sharing this with us all.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Yet another beautiful project from the Land of Oz : )


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


niiiice poping 
thank´s for taking the time to share it

Dennis


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Larry, that is absolutely the coolest and I thank you for the blog to show how to make one. It is on my list for the future!!


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Excellent work Larry! Thanks for the blog on this one.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Nice one.


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Beautiful… and so great to see it come to life!
Thanks.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


that is very awesome


----------



## ffishermen (Jul 19, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


Real nice Larry.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


How I missed this I'm not sure. great instructions and design. Always fun watching and learning from you buddy !!!! Hope all is well down under!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


I think I like it better rectangular… LOL

... took me long enough to realize that… LOL


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


larry,
I wanted to use this pattern to make a coffee table for my living room, how would I figure out how many strips of each wood I will need it order to make a table that's 2'w x 3 1/4' long?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


It would depend on the width of each stripe…


----------



## Woodjammer (Feb 9, 2013)

degoose said:


> *Out of the clamps.*
> 
> Well the glue has had time to cure… now to take the weave out of the clamps.
> 
> ...


I've been doing some endgrain 3d boards and have not had any warping issues with the endgrain format. Never done a flat sawn board. Should I be worried about warping of the board when in use getting moisture on top side of an oiled and waxed finish and if so, how to counteract?


----------

